# Benelli Ultra Light?



## shae1986 (Sep 28, 2006)

I was wondering if anyone has one or has shot one. My dad currently has a SBE but doesn't duck or goose hunt anymore just upland birds mainly. So i was just wondering because i know he talked about getting a different gun. Thanks


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Yes a friend has that he likes, 24" barrel for upland.


----------



## foxred (Jun 30, 2002)

I have an UltraLite and really like it for Upland. Have also used it for waterfowl, but usually will shoot my SBE2 for ducks, etc. The ultralite is a very nice firearm.


----------

